# Troll Druiden Flugform



## Damoriana (10. November 2010)

Ich musste grade echt laut Lachen!

Ich hab die Troll drui Epicflugform gesehen!

Sorry an die Leute die einen spielen wollen aber das ist naja schaut selber....

Video

quelle: mmo-champion

Grade noch die Worgen Flugform gefunden!

Die find ich schon besser. Klar wieder nen Vogel aber das find ich nicht sooo schlimm.

Video

quelle:Wowhead


----------



## -Migu- (10. November 2010)

Das ist ja mal geil!


----------



## Landray (10. November 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich wirklich nen Troll Dudu anfangen will..... hm.... wollte? 

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Farbgebung je nach normaler Haarfarbe variiert. Is ja schlimm mit dem roten Zeug aufm Kopp!


----------



## devil-may-care (10. November 2010)

Ohmeingott!

Ich wollte schon IMMER eine Fledermaus werden können!

Gief Rassenwelchsel!

*giggle*


----------



## Trez (10. November 2010)

Für mich macht die Flugform den Troll Druiden noch interessanter.

Ich persönlich find die gut gelungen.


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2010)

Genial.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (10. November 2010)

passt Perfekt zum Troll DuDu gief Fledermaus mount !


----------



## Kuisito (10. November 2010)

rofl


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

Finde beide ganz gelungen. Auch wenn irgendwie das gewisse Etwas fehlt.

7/10


----------



## Landerson (10. November 2010)

Oh Gott die epische Flugform sieht ja mal bescheiden aus.
Dann doch lieber den Vogel.

Ich wollte meinen Tauren Druiden zu einem Troll machen aber ncah allem was ich gesehen habe, werde ich mir das nochmal gut ueberlegen.

Epische Flugform = nein
Flugform = ja
Baer = nein
Katze = ja


Weiss jemand was vom Moonkin?


----------



## b1gg3r (10. November 2010)

ich wollte schon die ganze zeit mir mit cata einen troll druiden erstellen, und die fluggestalt verstärkt das nochmal.

die is epic ohne ende, nicht so ein standard vogel

also ich find die ist sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Stumpfi (10. November 2010)

nananananana BAT-TROLL!


----------



## Flowersun (10. November 2010)

Oke die Troll-From is echt extrem hässlich... 

Die Worgen-Form find ich gut gelungen


----------



## Fumika (10. November 2010)

Stumpfi schrieb:


> nananananana BAT-TROLL!




Unsinn^^ jeder der Wc3 die fledermausreiter ma sehen hatt weiß das sie nur eins sagen .... .... 

nananananana ICH


xDD


----------



## Nanuuck (10. November 2010)

Bin Positiv von der Troll Flugform überrascht ausser die roten Haare sehr nett  Ansonsten zur Worgen flugform ... öhm habe ich was verpasst ? Dazu kann ich nur laut sagen: ÖDE!


----------



## nrg (10. November 2010)

Ich wollte ja mit Cata meinen Tauren zum Troll machen, alleine diese Tankwildsau war schon ein Grund. Aber mit der Flugform haben sie mich endgültig rumgekriegt.


----------



## Damoriana (10. November 2010)

ja ja ich weiss die troll flugform ist mal was neues 
aber ich find sie einfach nur ....``nur`` mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. November 2010)

jo ich spiel jetzt keinen trolldruiden mehr wegen der flugform!!!!  dadurch lass ich mir ales vermiesen!°


----------



## VallovShatt (10. November 2010)

Is das goldig!
Wenn man seinen Char gratis wandeln könnte wär das ne Überlegung wert


----------



## Damoriana (10. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was vom Moonkin?



Jo hier das Video zu den Moonkins erst die Nachtelf und die Tauren form und dann kommen die neuen!


----------



## daturah (10. November 2010)

Stumpfi schrieb:


> nananananana BAT-TROLL!




haha


----------



## Freyen (10. November 2010)

Damit steht es endgültig fest: Ich spiele einen Troll-Druiden!	*Vogelflugform* --> <-- *Fledermaus*

Genialste Flugform ever!


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (10. November 2010)

trololol geil ne fledermaus


----------



## Shamiden (10. November 2010)

trolle sind ne fledermaus ... find ich nich so toll


----------



## Rata1 (10. November 2010)

und jetzt noch eine extra person mitnehmen!


----------



## Kroul (10. November 2010)

Damoriana schrieb:


> Ich musste grade echt laut Lachen!
> 
> Ich hab die Troll drui Epicflugform gesehen!
> 
> Sorry an die Leute die einen spielen wollen aber das ist naja schaut selber....



Weiß gar nicht was du hast, ich wollt einen spielen, ja, und jetzt erst recht. Ne Fledermaus passt einfach perfekt zum Troll, zum Glück isses kein Vogel geworden. 

Die Worgen-Form ist auch gut geworden.


----------



## Livien (10. November 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> nananananana BAT-TROLL!


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also finde die Flugform...interessant. Aber wie ist Blizzard auf sowas gekommen? Hatten Trolle viel mit Fledermäusen rein Lore-mäßig zutun gehabt?[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## BobaBasti (10. November 2010)

GEEIIL ne Fledermaus hammer !
Der schöne schwarze Rabe is auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Damoriana (10. November 2010)

Kroul schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was du hast, ich wollt einen spielen, ja, und jetzt erst recht. Ne Fledermaus passt einfach perfekt zum Troll, zum Glück isses kein Vogel geworden.
> 
> Die Worgen-Form ist auch gut geworden.



wie gesagt ist geschmackssache.

meine erste reaktion war nunmal lautes lachen und hat sich auch nach mehrmaligem anschauen nicht geändert :-P


----------



## Koshdrago (10. November 2010)

die is ja mal geil


----------



## sensêij1988 (10. November 2010)

troll dudu ade


----------



## Poseidoom (10. November 2010)

An sich ganz nett, aber das ist wirklich nur das alte, hässliche Model neu angestrichen. Meine Meinung.^^


----------



## Alice Wonderland (10. November 2010)

Gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Das Gesicht hat was von einem Schweinchen. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden^^


----------



## Shelung (10. November 2010)

Omg ich muss noch einen druiden lvln O.o


Also troll druide und dann so eine fette fluggestalt ey das sit genau das was ich mir immer erträumt habe.


----------



## piddybundy (10. November 2010)

Löl,da ist beim TE der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen.Man könnte eher meinen,er wollte einem die Trollflugform madig machen....
Aber jeder weiß,wer einen Troll spielt hat ein Designerstück.


----------



## RippedLife (10. November 2010)

Also ich hätte mir was anderes Vorgestellt 

Naja, adee troll Druide xD


----------



## fl01 (10. November 2010)

Druide und Fledermaus? Gehts noch?!


----------



## Versace83 (10. November 2010)

ich finde die Troll Flugform sehr sehr nice... da muesste ich mir echt ueberlegen vielleicht doch einen zu erstellen


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (10. November 2010)

Die Worgen form sieht total hässlich aus... Dagegen sieht die Troll form nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## White_Sky (10. November 2010)

Die Trolldruidenflugform ist loretechnisch einfach nur perfekt!


----------



## Type your name here (10. November 2010)

Sieht gut aus,

aber was mich auch intressiert wie sehen die worgen dudu fluggestalten aus?

Hat da jemand schon Infos?


----------



## Calinna (10. November 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus,
> 
> aber was mich auch intressiert wie sehen die worgen dudu fluggestalten aus?
> 
> Hat da jemand schon Infos?



Schaust du hier:


Damoriana schrieb:


> Ich musste grade echt laut Lachen!
> 
> Ich hab die Troll drui Epicflugform gesehen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Type your name here (10. November 2010)

upsi...danke total überlesen *schäm*


----------



## MrBlaki (10. November 2010)

Also ich weiss ja nicht...
Da brauch man eigentlich schon ein Makro für /lachen damit man die Lachanfälle kompensieren kann wenn ein Troll Dudu in einer seiner Gestalten an einem vorbei rennt/fliegt.


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2010)

0/10

Sowas hässliches hab ich selten gesehen, zuletzt als ich mich selbst im Spiegel betrachtet habe. :>


----------



## Kevin Forster (10. November 2010)

Taurisch :  Muh! 

Deutsch: Geil


----------



## Renox1 (10. November 2010)

Ein Flughund.


----------



## Manotis (10. November 2010)

Der Troll ist ja mal echt witzig


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

NEED - NEED - NEED - NEED

Ich wollte ja sowieso bald mal nen dudu anfangen, aber jetzt wirds GARANTIERT ein Troll!!
Fleeedermaus wie geil is das denn  
und so herrlich LSD-Bunt :->


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2010)

Damoriana schrieb:


> ...




Sach mal leidest du unter Geschmacksverwirrung oder was ist los mit dir oo.  

Die Trolldruiden-Fledermaus-Flugform ist ja wohl das epischte was ich jemals in diesem Spiel gesehen habe...


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also finde die Flugform...interessant. Aber wie ist Blizzard auf sowas gekommen? Hatten Trolle viel mit Fledermäusen rein Lore-mäßig zutun gehabt?[/font]




Warcraft 3-Fledermausreiter...guggst du Scherbenwelt, Nordend...überall wo Trolle auf Flugmounts sitzen, tun sie es auf großen Fledermäusen...also ja, troll ehaben relativ viel mit Fledermäusen zu schaffen 

Abgesehen davon gibt es bei den Dungeltrollen (und die Darkspear sind nun mal ein Stamm der Dschungeltrolle) ja auch eine Fledermaus-Loa nämlich Hir&#8217;eek &#8211; Die Fledermaus, Wächterin grossen Wissens Quelle 


wer mehr über die Loa und Religion der Trolle wissen will, dem sei dies hier an Herz gelegt


----------



## Kafka (10. November 2010)

Der Troll sieht ansich ziemlich geil aus, jedenfalls um längen besser als der Worge (Sieht ja fast aus wie Standart). Wie heisst es so schön, Mut zur Hässlichkeit^^


----------



## Sajrana (10. November 2010)

Troll dudu flug form schaut aus wie ne fledermaus x'D


----------



## Rchard (10. November 2010)

Da musst ich lachen echt. Mir gefällts nicht aber allein die Troll Katzen bzw Bärenform rechtfertigen für mich nen Rassenwechsel.


----------



## Damoriana (11. November 2010)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Löl,da ist beim TE der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen.Man könnte eher meinen,er wollte einem die Trollflugform madig machen....
> Aber jeder weiß,wer einen Troll spielt hat ein Designerstück.



warum ist mir der schuss nach hinten losgegangen?
ich stehe nicht alleine mit meiner meinung :-P
und nein sie will euch die flattermaus nicht madig machen ...jedem das seine ich find sie einfach hässlich




Derulu schrieb:


> Sach mal leidest du unter Geschmacksverwirrung oder was ist los mit dir oo.
> 
> Die Trolldruiden-Fledermaus-Flugform ist ja wohl das epischte was ich jemals in diesem Spiel gesehen habe...



nochmal es ist geschmackssache und meinen geschmack hat dieses dingen nicht getroffen
was mich beruhigt ich bin ally und muss sowas nur selten sehen :-P


----------



## Deathloc (11. November 2010)

Trolle und Fledermäuse, das passt schon zusammen. Ich _persönlich_ kann mit der Flugform nichts anfangen, gefällt mir einfach nicht. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja noch daran. Eigentlich wollte ich mir mit Cataclysm einen Rasta-Druiden erstellen, aber dieser Traum ist jetzt geplatzt... vorerst.


----------



## Awesome83 (11. November 2010)

Mir gefaellt die Flugform der Troll Druiden... passt sehr gut und ist mal etwas anderes als der langweilige Vogel


----------



## Nike3676 (11. November 2010)

omg zur Trolldruidenflugform.. wollte eigentlich auch nen Trolldruiden anfangen.. glaub des verkneif ich mir lieber 
Die Flugform bei den Worgen find ich ganz nett, aber nun zweiten Allydruiden erstellen? nene


----------



## LoLTroll (11. November 2010)

Stumpfi schrieb:


> nananananana BAT-TROLL!



qft

Bat-Troll 10/10 

Worg-Eule 2/10 =(


----------



## Elviothien (11. November 2010)

Ich finde die Flugform des Trolls auch recht gelungen. Ist mal was anderes ^^. Allerdings kann ich mich noch nicht so recht mit der Bär- bzw. Katzenform anfreunden. Mal schauen wie das final aussieht. Ist ja nicht mehr alzu lange bis zum release .


----------



## Königmarcus (11. November 2010)

Ich persönlich finde die Troll-Flugform richtig genial (verstärkt auch meine Einstellung, zu Cata n Troll-Dudu zu machen) - ist halt mal was neues und nicht sowas langweiliges, wie es die Worgen kriegen, undzwar wieder ein Vogel...


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Ich finde es irgendwie schade dass nur der Troll ein anderes Tier bekommen hat als Flugform und alle anderen noch bei Vögel bleiben. Mir gefällt aber die Fledermaus nicht besonders, die Idee ist sicher gut aber mir gefällt der Skin einfach nicht.


----------



## Jestersjake (14. November 2010)

Saugeil ! Fettes Plus für Blizz, Fledermäuse passen perfekt zur Horde und zu den Trollen, das hat einfach Style und muss nicht hübsch anzusehn sein, auch wenn es durchaus nicht hässlich ist. 

Das ist wohl der Hauptunterschied zwischen Allianz und Horde, die Horde hat Style, die Allianz steht mehr auf alles was nicht zu außergewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Frostwölfin (14. November 2010)

Also ich hab mich weggelacht! Superklasse die Troll-Dudu-Flugform, da freu ich mich gleich noch mehr auf meinen Druiden!
Mal ganz was anderes, als nur diese Vögel in X-Farben, finde es passt total zu den "bekloppten" Trollen.
Kann mich Jastersjake nur anschliessen  das Ungewöhnliche macht den Reiz.


----------



## Feralraider (14. November 2010)

Hatte mir auch überlegt einen Troll Druiden zu machen aber naja wenn ich das jetzt so sehe wie ........ der ausschaut muss ich mirs nochma überlegen 
Bleib ich lieber bei der Allianz und mache nen Fraktionswechsel zum Worg Druid *freu*. Hat einer ne Ahnung wie die Seerobben und die Reisegestalt des Troll/Worg Druiden ausschauen? wär mal witzig zu sehen.


----------



## tsurugu (14. November 2010)

Die Fledermaus-Form sieht sau geil aus!


----------



## MrHaNf (14. November 2010)

sieht einfach nur klasse aus! die sticht mal hervor zwischen den ganzen krähen


----------



## Hurkie (14. November 2010)

Also sorry aber ich kann all diejenigen nicht verstehen die sagen die Troll-Flugform ist kacke. Ich find das ist gerade das absolut geile das man nicht mehr überall diesen dämlich Vogel hat der nur ne andere Farbe bekommt wie perfekt bei den Worgen zu sehen. Ne Fledermaus ist mal was anderes und zudem noch rischtisch geil!
Vote4TrollDruids


----------



## Vyron268 (14. November 2010)

Hm, ich würde nen Papagei oder sowas irgendwie besser finden, aber ne Fledermaus?
Gefällt mir garnicht...


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Damoriana schrieb:


> Jo hier das Video zu den Moonkins erst die Nachtelf und die Tauren form und dann kommen die neuen!



troll sieht derbe nice aus


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (15. November 2010)

Schade ich dachte im ersten Moment an einen Papagei... <3 
Aber Fledermaus ist auch ok...
Troll goes Vampire


----------



## Mofeist (15. November 2010)

die entwickler haben wohl zuviel twillight geschaut xD. Aber ich find die persönlich eig ganz nice designt


----------



## BobaBasti (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht eig. die normale Flugform aus dieser olle braune Vogel oder auch ne kleine Fledermaus??
/push^^


----------

